# American's Favorite Trail Horse



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Someone has come up with a whiz bang money maker! $149 to audition. Figure several thousand auditions, if the planners do it right. 

Seems like a Get Rich Quick Scheme on steroids, to me.

But, then, I tend to be a bit skeptical of most things that involve any sort of reality TV or mass media. Just my nature, I guess.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh I didn't even read that part of it. I just saw that it was way too far away and dismissed it. Thought someone else would be interested in it though, so I posted it.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't worry, Gizmo, someone WILL be interested! Thousands of someones. Why can't I come up with ideas like that? ;-)


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

wow, that is a money maker. I must admit I would watch it though, if I was home and had time to put the t.v. on. I hate it but I get sucked into stuff like that. If you get any more info about when it will be aired I would like to know.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i don't quite understand this thread. . .explain it to me?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm ACTHA member but won't audition...we're not ready and the auditions were too far away. 

I just want to point out that a large portion of any fees to the ACHTA are donated to chartity to help unwanted or abused horses. They announced over $300,000 in 2010...not bad for a relatively new organization!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that is fabulous that they donate so much money. Now I will enjoy watching the show even more.


----------



## Sianora (Sep 29, 2010)

Highly suggest becoming an ACTHA member for anyone who isn't yet. Great organization and so much fun to compete on the trails! If you don't know about ACTHA yet, look them up, its alot of fun!


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

I saw this but thought that Alaska was surely too far away.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

lildonkey8 said:


> i don't quite understand this thread. . .explain it to me?


click on the link in the OP.


----------

